# 30mg or 40mg dbol?



## JCBourne (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should bump up to 40mg. I'm one week into a test/dbol cycle, and I don't have any bad sides, haven't had the dbol really hit yet either.

It's the blue heart dbol (bodyresearch)


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 6, 2010)

I like 40mg..

Just try it and see how you fair..


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats the plan. I'm going to space out every 4 hours (12PM-12AM)


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^ hey gym i have alot of those blue hearts from bodyresearch and i love them. there gtg so its just a adjustment u need to make thats all. good luck brother. i use 50mg ed if that helps probably not.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 6, 2010)

Clem, I've heard the blue hearts kick ass. I'm excited to see how it works out for me.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

at 25mg a day i put on 15lbs in 14days with other juice on top.!!!! So i say go 30 for 2 weeks then go 40 for 2 weeks


----------



## Flathead (Sep 6, 2010)

40mg e/d is a good number. How long are you going to be on?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 6, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> at 25mg a day i put on 15lbs in 14days with other juice on top.!!!! So i say go 30 for 2 weeks then go 40 for 2 weeks



No need to switch up dosage..


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

Forty is fine, I usually don't go over 50.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm doing a 4 week, possibly a 5 week. I'm up in the air if I should do another week.


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

40 is best
20 am and 20pm every 12h best.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 7, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm doing a 4 week, possibly a 5 week. I'm up in the air if I should do another week.


 

5wks is fine, but that too me would be the cut off!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

Heavy recommends 6 weeks.


----------



## MDR (Sep 7, 2010)

I've gone six weeks with no trouble.


----------



## underscore (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm on 1.5 weeks at 50mg ed. This shit makes you a monster. Hulk'd me up quick.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 7, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> at 25mg a day i put on 15lbs in 14days with other juice on top.!!!! So i say go 30 for 2 weeks then go 40 for 2 weeks


 

That's great but 90% of it was water retention.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 7, 2010)

underscore said:


> I'm on 1.5 weeks at 50mg ed. This shit makes you a monster. Hulk'd me up quick.



You're on "1.5" weeks?

Like, you are a week and a half in?

..or wait.. Did you mean to put "15"?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> I've gone six weeks with no trouble.


 
when you say "no trouble", you referring to the absence of jaundice due to severe liver damage? Or blood results suggesting a healthy lipid profile? or simply lack of gyno?

lol ..  yeah, I am serious. Id like to run for 6 weeks but nice to hear someone has some bloods to back it up


----------



## MDR (Sep 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> when you say "no trouble", you referring to the absence of jaundice due to severe liver damage? Or blood results suggesting a healthy lipid profile? or simply lack of gyno?
> 
> lol ..  yeah, I am serious. Id like to run for 6 weeks but nice to hear someone has some bloods to back it up



I just sent The Captain a response to his question, then I realized it would've been smarter to just respond in the thread.  In any case, I'm very partial to dbol as a kicker when using test, and I've run it for both 4 and 6 weeks. I deal with water weight with an A/I, and mostly I love the way dbol makes me feel.  I don't use other orals very often.  I have never had a problem with gyno at all, and no problems with liver damage or blood lipid profile.  I get blood work done after every cycle, after I finish PCT.  Included is a full lipid profile, liver function tests and Test level.  Twice my lipid profile was a bit off, and I had to go back and do it again about 30 days later.  The second time around everything was fine.  In any case, I mostly get blood work done to ensure that things are back to normal, and that there are no long-term negative effects, at least as far as Liver, Lipid and test levels.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 12, 2010)

Thinking about kicking to 50mg. I have no sides what so ever, I've gotten a nice hit from the dbol I believe, not exploding like I did with the PH x-tren, but my lifts are up and I just wanna lift. 

Input? Also, I think i'll do 5 weeks of the dbol, done with 2 weeks, i'm up a little over 6 pounds with zero fat gain.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump, anyone disagree?


----------

